# Income Tax



## Robert4400 (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm married to a Filipina, and gave her son my last name. Any way of claiming them on my Taxs?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Robert4400 said:


> I'm married to a Filipina, and gave her son my last name. Any way of claiming them on my Taxs?





https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/iw7.pdf


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If you are in Phils, the "bread winner" in a family can deduct for himself and for dependants. If I remember correct its 50 000 pesos for yourself and 25 000 per dependant up to max (4 I believe) per year.


----------



## Robert4400 (Jul 15, 2021)

Ok,
I did not give enough information. I'm an American who is married to a Filipina and I retired here in the Philippines. I also went through City hall and had her child's name changed to my last name. How do I claim them on my Federal Tax in the USA every year without her or him going there?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Robert4400 said:


> Ok,
> I did not give enough information. I'm an American who is married to a Filipina and I retired here in the Philippines. I also went through City hall and had her child's name changed to my last name. How do I claim them on my Federal Tax in the USA every year without her or him going there?


 I have no idea about US tax laws.
What I wrote earlier. you can use IF you earn anything IN PHILIPINES = NOT retirement pay from abroad.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Robert4400 said:


> Ok,
> I did not give enough information. I'm an American who is married to a Filipina and I retired here in the Philippines. I also went through City hall and had her child's name changed to my last name. How do I claim them on my Federal Tax in the USA every year without her or him going there?


If they have never been to the US I would assume they have no social security number. You would have to get them at least a tax ID number (TIN). I had to get my wife a TIN to list her as a beneficiary of my retirement. I am unsure about claiming them as dependents on taxes... I am American but have not had to file in years.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I posted above the info to apply for an ITIN to include them in filing a tax return. I have filed joointly with my wife since the 2014 yax year.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Robert4400 said:


> I'm married to a Filipina, and gave her son my last name. Any way of claiming them on my Taxs?


Welcome to the forum Robert. Bring all your documents to the nearest I think Social Security Office so you can get a TIN or what ever is required for you to file your taxes.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Robert. Bring all your documents to the nearest I think Social Security Office so you can get a TIN or what ever is required for you to file your taxes.


 You can not get a ITIN at a Social Security Office.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Robert4400 said:


> Ok,
> I did not give enough information. I'm an American who is married to a Filipina and I retired here in the Philippines. I also went through City hall and had her child's name changed to my last name. How do I claim them on my Federal Tax in the USA every year without her or him going there?


For your wife, you don't claim her as a dependent, you will file your return as "married filing jointly", which will save you a lot. She will need to get an ITIN and the process is described in the link Bidrod provided. It can be done by mail or by visiting an authorized IRS agent. There is only one in the Philippines, in Angeles City. You do it when you file your taxes, so most likely you will do it when you file your 2021 taxes,

Her child can't help you on your taxes unless you legally adopt the child. The name change means nothing unless there is a legal adoption.


----------

